# Solved: Really groovy PC themes for your computer



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi 
Would just like to tell eveyone that this site is highly recommended for changing the boring windows themes. Some include icons, sounds, and really fantastic screensavers - all for free! Go and enjoy! xxx

www.themedoctor.com :up:


----------



## becks43 (Dec 2, 2001)

Cheers for that 1techgirl Just visited site lots of great themes and Freeeeee!!!!!  :up:


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

DONOT click on this link (links inside)....full of crap that will invade your computer


----------



## becks43 (Dec 2, 2001)

Thanks for the warning viited the site but didnt actually download any.....
Cheers......................


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

i think i have just about cleaned evreything out......160 spyware were detected... learned a lesson there!


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

i was wrong i have a trojan horse from this link that cannot get rid off... i curse the day i clicked on this link... Istbar.5.ak is the virus.........


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Nothing happen to me from going to the site.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

i loaded a few screensavers of one the links....now...i have tried avg...spybot..adawre...reg' cleaner.... hijack this....they all clean but nothing will take it out


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I found this on istbar but yours says istbar.5.ak

http://www.kephyr.com/spywarescanner/library/istbar/index.phtml

Best post link to this thread and make a new post in the Security forum.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

i clicked on the site and tried the directions...but to no avail ...i did recognise *istsvc* as my probem....that comes up on my adaware scans....i'm really not sure what to do now! 
i see from the link that there is a certain order in the registry to follow to kill it.... i'm gonna keep trying ...thx 4 the reply


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

how to find this in the registry???? do u have any idea


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Please post in the Security forum like I said. There are more people there that can help you. 
I am not one of them either.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Hello Peep replay,
Sorry to hear that you have something after you visited the site I recommended - but I had no problems with it. Hope you find a solution.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

one of the guys in security helped me out (a brit from essex) i'm from chelmsford essex myself .. he told me to download this 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...a2-6a57-4c57-a8bd-dbf62eda9671&DisplayLang=en 
and it cleaned up everything,very good virus program ......thx for your concern...


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

By the way, I hope that all ofyou that do power computing understand that themes etc, eat up resources and can effect performance. If you are doing lots of graphics work, video etc, keep a generic blue background and dont worry about jazzing up your screen.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The link itself doesn't try to install anything. However you can bet if you download some "smilies" you are going to get ad and spyware installs to go with it. That's just the nature of this business these days. You should never download freeware unless you have been assured from sources you trust that it is clean.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

it was links inside the link that got me!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Run your antivirus or spyware cleaners in Safe Mode. Once they are done, go to Start > Run, enter *%temp%* and then click Edit > Select All. Right click on the selected files and folders and delete them.

If that doesn't resolve things post the issue in the Security forum.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi Peep Replay,

Glad you have been sorted out - strange though because I haven't had any problems with this site - and I only have old Norton anti virus 2002 and the free Spybot on my asus laptop! Anyway - if you still trust me - I have a G-mail account and would like to invite people to get one. Of course the catch is I don't know how to invite people! So if you know please drop me a line and I'll invite you.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

1techgirl said:


> Hi Peep Replay,
> 
> Glad you have been sorted out - strange though because I haven't had any problems with this site - and I only have old Norton anti virus 2002 and the free Spybot on my asus laptop! Anyway - if you still trust me - I have a G-mail account and would like to invite people to get one. Of course the catch is I don't know how to invite people! So if you know please drop me a line and I'll invite you.


Hello 1techgirl,

Have you noticed where, on a day to day basis, in which forum the most viewers happen to be?

I anticipate seeing you there - one day soon.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Hello Peep aarhus2004,
Seems like most people head for the security forums/games/OS and web and mail forums. I like to check the Random Discussion bit and go into the coffee shop there, but I think I gatecrashed someone else's thread there by mistake and keep getting reply emails from people that I don't know. I have unsubscribed from that gatecrashed thread, which I joined by mistake! It is considered bad manners to jump into someone's conversation that way - but I don't suppose too many people mind - lots of members just don't know/or make mistakes - which is why have things like TSG I suppose!


----------



## boer_83 (Jan 22, 2005)

linskyjack said:


> By the way, I hope that all ofyou that do power computing understand that themes etc, eat up resources and can effect performance. If you are doing lots of graphics work, video etc, keep a generic blue background and dont worry about jazzing up your screen.


I'm a big fan of the ol' black screen as well.


----------

